# Best Way To Record Desktop Audio With Mac?



## psirockin123 (Apr 6, 2016)

I just downloaded OBS yesterday and was trying to record desktop audio. Thought it would be included but I guess not. What is the best program to record this audio? Basically I want to record (and maybe stream) with the audio that my computer is outputting while also listening to the audio in my headphones. I have used soundflower in the past but cannot figure out how to download and install it now. Any suggestions?


----------



## Narcogen (Apr 9, 2016)

https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/how-to-capture-desktop-audio-on-mac.16491/

https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/solved-soundflower-and-osx-10-11-el-capitan.37388/

I also use LineIn, a free program from Rogue Amoeba. It forwards audio from one device to another. I use SoundFlower as the default output, tell OBS to capture soundflower, then use LineIn to forward from SoundFlower to my USB headset.

https://www.rogueamoeba.com/freebies/


----------



## psirockin123 (Apr 9, 2016)

Thank you. That worked just like I wanted it to.


----------



## Narcogen (Apr 11, 2016)

You're welcome!


----------

